# Mapei Ultracolour CQ



## MarcoPollo (Dec 6, 2014)

Just decided to take a plunge to use this on my upcoming job. Ordered yesterday.

Anyone used this? Anything weird I should look out for?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

if you're buying from a big box store, buy more than you need or you may have to color match-ish using tec.....


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

MarcoPollo said:


> Just decided to take a plunge to use this on my upcoming job. Ordered yesterday.
> 
> Anyone used this? Anything weird I should look out for?



Half of the bucket is filled with a sponge they give you, so seriously get more than you think. If it's large area/rough tile, I'd buff it right away. It leaves a tough residue


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

CQ isn't for outdoor use,btw.

My experience with CQ.
Taylor is it right. Before spreading wipe with wet sponge. Let it sit for 3-5 minutes then hit with a smooth scrubby or grout sponge they give you, Cut across the joint at a 45* with the grout float. Have a few extra sponges,too.Also,you'll go through a lot of water so be prepared for that.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Well,

First of all, there is no Mapei grout in the US called Ultracolor CQ.

There is an epoxy called Kerapoxy CQ.
There is a premixed called Flexcolor CQ.

The epoxy CQ will act like any other epoxy grout with the exception it is a bit thicker than most because it's designed for more commercial applications. 

The premix CQ is just that, premixed so there's no sponge in a bucket. It will install and clean like urethane. Dampen the surface before spreading and you clean every 5 minutes or so because it will start to cure/haze very rapidly. Flexcolor CQ can be installed in exterior applications but, just like a urethane, you don't want it in commercial environments or in extreme heat applications like close to a fireplace.

Unless there real is an UltraColor CQ I never heard of, the above is the dirt on the 2 CQ products Mapei makes. OK, there is a 3rd but it's an industrial-only epoxy so I didn't think worth mentioning (IEG CQ)


----------



## MarcoPollo (Dec 6, 2014)

My apologies, was typing off memory and it was in fact flexcolour CQ I was referring to.

Thanks for the responses. If it is indeed like a urethane I am excited as I have not been able to use any urethane products yet and you all seem to rave about them


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

No problem. Just remember, it's NOT a urethane. It just has some urethane similarities when installing.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I stand corrected. They do say it can be used outdoors.

From Mapei website:

MAPEI Flexcolor CQ is a professional-grade, ready-to-use specialty grout for precision commercial and residential installations with porcelain, ceramic and natural-stone tiles. MAPEI Flexcolor CQ can be used to grout interior/exterior tile, and its nonporous composition helps to prevent water-based stains by providing water repellency to the grout surface. MAPEI Flexcolor CQ is formulated with the latest innovation in quartz aggregate, which ensures color consistency, ease of cleanability and improved workability. In addition, this grout can be used on sensitive tile surfaces once tested, requires no sealer and cures naturally from evaporation of the low level of water in the formulation.

Comparison testing of MAPEI Flexcolor CQ versus traditional Portland-cement grout has verified that MAPEI Flexcolor CQ is 30% more cost-efficient (based on typical rates of installers) and requires 65% less time to install.



It does come with a sponge in the bucket.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The bucket I had did not have anything within it. If you look at this video, go to 2:15. The bucket comes pretty full. There isn't room to put anything within the premixed bucket of grout. Now, maybe I had a pre-production bucket and things can certainly change. But the bucket I had was filled similarly to the one you see in the video and it did not come with a sponge.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vC4c9vo4T3k


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

angus242 said:


> The bucket I had did not have anything within it. If you look at this video, go to 2:15. The bucket comes pretty full. There isn't room to put anything within the premixed bucket of grout. Now, maybe I had a pre-production bucket and things can certainly change. But the bucket I had was filled similarly to the one you see in the video and it did not come with a sponge.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vC4c9vo4T3k



I just checked the receipt and it was it was Mapei Flexcolour, #77 Frost. Every tub I've used has been 1/2 full with a Mapei sponge inside. It's a 1 gallon tub, costs about $90.

I just watched the video, it was defiantly not even close to being that full.


----------



## MarcoPollo (Dec 6, 2014)

Have you guys liked the results of the product? I have access to that and TEC power grout around here (Mapei and TEC) and was curious what the results are with you experienced tile guys


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

MarcoPollo said:


> Have you guys liked the results of the product? I have access to that and TEC power grout around here (Mapei and TEC) and was curious what the results are with you experienced tile guys



I'm curious about that too. Other than the cost of it, are there any downsides to the product? It's definitely more flexible.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

TaylorMadeCon said:


> I just checked the receipt and it was it was Mapei Flexcolour, #77 Frost. Every tub I've used has been 1/2 full with a Mapei sponge inside. It's a 1 gallon tub, costs about $90.
> 
> I just watched the video, it was defiantly not even close to being that full.


Well then there ya have it. Sponge included! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

angus242 said:


> Well then there ya have it. Sponge included! LOL :thumbup:



For the price of the grout you get gypped on, they should put 10 sponges in there!


----------



## MarcoPollo (Dec 6, 2014)

Would opticolour offer better bang for buck then


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

My Lowes just put out there stock of MAPEI Flexcolor™ CQ . It's 54 bucks sold on the web site as MAPEI 14.8 -lb Acrylic Premixed Grout ( one gallon size).


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Basically grout is a filler. CQ I believe stands for colored Quartz.

Economically Portland wins, issues with color consistency, efflorescence, staining issues brings other materials into play.

The tile industry suffered loses of sales due to grout issues. Costs and developments have brought acrylic/urethanes into alternative uses from cement technology.

I believe it is the application, purpose of what the grout needs to defend against in order to know which material is most effective. As of now the standard specs have not been written/approved. 

So different grout materials or even colors can enhance an installation instead of detract from. Knowing where to use each ensures long lasting installs till reason for removal is remodel/outdated.


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

CQ is Color-Coated Quartz. The coating makes it suitable for glass tile.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It's also what gives the grout its color consistency. Same deal with QuartzLock.


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

Angus how would you compare it to Quartslock2 (my current grout).


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

TaylorMadeCon said:


> I just checked the receipt and it was it was Mapei Flexcolour, #77 Frost. Every tub I've used has been 1/2 full with a Mapei sponge inside. It's a 1 gallon tub, costs about $90.
> 
> I just watched the video, it was defiantly not even close to being that full.


You guys in Canada pay more for everything. Almost 2x what we pay in the States.

The one thing about CQ that I'm still getting use to is that it can sag in a deep joint. Last week I did a plank floor with 1/2"x1/2" notch trowel and backbuttered. CQ grout next day sank a bit in the joint.

CQ is more rounded aggregate, I'm told, versus Fusion. It is more friendly to glass or material that might be scratched. I used Fusion before I started using CQ so I'm more used to it. I like Fusion for exterior work and shower floors.

FWIW, the video is old. The new buckets have a traditional sponge not the square one anymore. The are 1/2 full with the sponge on top. .


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Good post Mike. Also of note should be a lot of the failures show up in/through the grout...which some people then blame the grout.



olzo55 said:


> You guys in Canada pay more for everything. Almost 2x what we pay in the States.


Free healthcare is pretty expensive. They should be glad they at least have borders.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

CO762 said:


> Free healthcare is pretty expensive.



Haha that is true. If someone makes a Canuck joke I like to tell them that I'm going to get my hurt feelings checked for free at the hospital.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

What's the story with square edge sponge, other than barwalt system, I haven't been able to find recommended square edge handheld sponges. I did get some at Ace, but they were kinda frothy/air gaps. 

I really don't think they make that much of a difference. So maybe they should be 45 degree edges. When things are recommended from manufacturers, how bout some sources and part numbers!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

sycamorebob said:


> Angus how would you compare it to Quartslock2 (my current grout).


I prefer urethane but I have to admit, that's because I've used it pretty much exclusively for the past 7 years. 

I've done jobs here and there with Kerapoxy CQ, Opticolor and even Fusion but I absolutely prefer the urethane. Especially because it's now a 3 day cure, that trumps Flexcolor which is back to 7 days. 

If urethane (QuartzLock) ever became had for me to get, I'd switch to Flexcolor CQ.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

angus242 said:


> I prefer urethane but I have to admit, that's because I've used it pretty much exclusively for the past 7 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what applications are you using the urethane in? Is regular cementitious grout kind of obsolete now?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

TaylorMadeCon said:


> So what applications are you using the urethane in?


All, unless it's commercial where they use no-rinse cleaners.



TaylorMadeCon said:


> Is regular cementitious grout kind of obsolete now?


In my eyes, yes. I won't use it unless I'm doing a repair where the rest of the grout is portland.


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the input I love Quartslock2. My only supplier is 60 miles away and the last 18# pail was 150.00 tax and shipping. I have a shower starting Monday and I'm going to switch, as my local Lowes stores now stock it.:clap:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

sycamorebob said:


> Thanks for the input I love Quartslock2. My only supplier is 60 miles away and the last 18# pail was 150.00 tax and shipping. I have a shower starting Monday and I'm going to switch, as my local Lowes stores now stock it.:clap:


I'd switch too!


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

The one difference between the cq and urethane that kept me with urethane is that the cq is not designed to be as flexible (guessing because of the no urethane)

For the past 5 years I have never caulked a corner when using urethane


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

If Lowe's starts stocking the Flexcolor CQ......it will be a tough decision for me.

Getting QLII is a fairly large PITA for me, but I love it, and have used it exclusively for a couple years now.

I just know that if I can pick up my grout right down the road......it will be hard to resist.

I wonder how flexible it is in comparison to epoxy and, more specifically, urethane?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> What's the story with square edge sponge, other than barwalt system, I haven't been able to find recommended square edge handheld sponges. I did get some at Ace, but they were kinda frothy/air gaps.
> 
> I really don't think they make that much of a difference. So maybe they should be 45 degree edges. When things are recommended from manufacturers, how bout some sources and part numbers!


CQ was packaged with a sponge from Kraft Tools company, Part # PL370.
It is a cellulose sponge. Perhaps the open pores of the sponge collected more grout residue during the wash. At any rate, Mapei switched to what looks like a normal size sponge and material.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Is there no other widely available urethane out there, besides QuartzLock/TruColor? A customer wants a color (a light, cool bluish gray) that is available in almost all grout products, except Bostik's urethanes. I prefer using the urethane, but may have to use SpectraLock for this project.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Is there no other widely available urethane out there, besides QuartzLock/TruColor? A customer wants a color (a light, cool bluish gray) that is available in almost all grout products, except Bostik's urethanes. I prefer using the urethane, but may have to use SpectraLock for this project.


I believe there is another company that makes urethane but it's not widely available. And not something I'd bother trying.

Note that the TruColor line does not offer as many color options as QuartzLock, even though they are the exact same mix.

Looking at the QuartzLock colors, I see nothing with a blue tint.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Is there no other widely available urethane out there, besides QuartzLock/TruColor? A customer wants a color (a light, cool bluish gray) that is available in almost all grout products, except Bostik's urethanes. I prefer using the urethane, but may have to use SpectraLock for this project.


Haven't check out everything on it yet, but Laticrete came out with Plasma recently.

http://www.laticrete.com/contractors/products/grouts/hybrid_grouts/productid/323.aspx


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

angus242 said:


> I believe there is another company that makes urethane but it's not widely available. And not something I'd bother trying.
> 
> Note that the TruColor line does not offer as many color options as QuartzLock, even though they are the exact same mix.
> 
> Looking at the QuartzLock colors, I see nothing with a blue tint.


We ended up using SpectraLock, color Silver Shadow. Backsplash set with PAM hot melt. The tiles are from Fire Clay Tile (They have some interesting tiles with beautiful glazes. Their sample/swatch box is a compelling sales tool.)

Some in-progress pics:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Bob, how much glue do you put on each tile?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Bob, how much glue do you put on each tile?


4 squeezes of the trigger, blobbing most in the corners. The 
PAM gun and adhesives are a step up, worth it in my opinion; if you make a mistake you will have to break the tile or the underlayment to remove the tile.

We draw the full grid on the wall, then go to town. When you're finished, you have a very clean job, ready to be grouted immediately.

We used about 35 of the 10" PAM sticks on this job - about 1 per square foot of tile. We'd probably be fine using half as much.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice looking job, Bob.

I think Flexcolor comes in full or half units so the sponge is probably in the half units as they use the same bucket. I have been getting all full units but I got one half unit as a freebie because it had been mislabeled and the warehouse manager just wanted it out of there. I can't remember if it had a sponge.

I'm not great at grout, in general, but I find the Flexcolor and Fusion harder to use, in some ways, than urethane. It sets fast on the tile so you have to prewet the surface and then get it off pretty fast or it's going to start sticking but the joints are still soft so it wants to pull out. Afterwards you have the whole wipe/haze/wipe thing too. It's probably just because I don't tile every day so I haven't conquered all these issues but I never felt like that with urethane. With urethane you either did it right, or you did it wrong.


----------



## Robinsonfam1 (Feb 17, 2011)

EthanB said:


> Nice looking job, Bob.
> 
> I think Flexcolor comes in full or half units so the sponge is probably in the half units as they use the same bucket. I have been getting all full units but I got one half unit as a freebie because it had been mislabeled and the warehouse manager just wanted it out of there. I can't remember if it had a sponge.
> 
> I'm not great at grout, in general, but I find the Flexcolor and Fusion harder to use, in some ways, than urethane. It sets fast on the tile so you have to prewet the surface and then get it off pretty fast or it's going to start sticking but the joints are still soft so it wants to pull out. Afterwards you have the whole wipe/haze/wipe thing too. It's probably just because I don't tile every day so I haven't conquered all these issues but I never felt like that with urethane. With urethane you either did it right, or you did it wrong.


im with you on the fusion and urethane style grouts. i totally lost my butt on the first urethane job. 350 sq ft of 20" tile. i spent more time cleaning than anything else. very frustrating. I spent just over 5 hours total before i was back in my truck. if it was cement based i would have been done in less than 2 hours.

customer called 2 days later with haze complaints. i went over and basically hand mopped the floor with a cleaner and bunch of micro fiber towels. another 1.5 hours out the window.....customer is happy and is calling me back for more work. floor looks great, but it was tough!


----------

